
Xfce 4.16pre1 Released - bsg75
https://andreldm.com/2020/09/12/xfce4.16pre1.html
======
ktpsns
That makes me feel nostalgic. 15 years ago, the Linux desktop was either KDE
or Gnome, which were both heavy in startup time and RAM usage (and still are).
Next to "Enlightenment", Xfce was the only other desktop environment. Much
later we got LXQT (which is even more slim then Xfce).

I used Xfce on old computers like Pentium I/II/III and it was a breeze. These
computers could not even run contemporary windows versions any more (I think
windows Vista was a thing in 2008).

Nowadays I frequently run Xfce on remote desktop when I want something slim
but more powerful then a plain window manager.

